

Ask HN: What is the best way to test whether someone is top candidate? - lurifaxn

What would you say is the most indicative factor of whether someone is likely to perform well on the job or not?
======
theoutlander
IMO, whiteboarding is only a part of the interview process. Probe their
breadth and depth of knowledge relevant to the expertise you seek (for
instance, if you were seeking an expert in databases, ask about pros and cons
of various data stores, search, RESTful access, scaling), look at community
(online/offline) presence (Github, HN, LinkedIn connections, Tweets, Klout,
Meetups, etc.), agility (since you're probably a startup - simple stuff like
how fast they type or how efficient they're with the keyboard and mouse
together), etc.

Most of all, if you don't feel that they're smarter than you, they're probably
not right...

~~~
arethuza
"how fast they type"

Personally, I think that is an _extremely_ silly metric to base a recruitment
decision on.

